# hunting deer with a glock?



## ja88red (May 31, 2010)

I have a glock 23 that im thinking of hunting a small tract of land with I was wondering if you would try it or not considering its a 40.cal


----------



## 11P&YBOWHUNTER (May 31, 2010)

I have shot a couple with a Glock 20 and a couple with a Glock 22.  Might wanna consider limiting your shot to like 25 yards or less.


----------



## ja88red (May 31, 2010)

well thats what i plan to do


----------



## Forkhorn (May 31, 2010)

There are other calibers more suitable for hunting... but if you choose to use the .40, see how your Glock shoots the Double Tap 200gr flat nose ammo. Packs a lot more punch....Of course with good shot placement being #1.


----------



## Dub (Jun 1, 2010)

I agree with Forkhorn...you better be real careful of you bullet selection and take only close range shots.


----------



## gahunter70 (Jun 7, 2010)

and check to make sure the barrel length is legal for hunting, I was under the impression that in GA it is 6" but I'm not 100% on that. I have been wanting to get the G20 and a 6"barrel and long slide for hunting but haven't sprung for it yet.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jun 7, 2010)

carolinaguy said:


> and check to make sure the barrel length is legal for hunting, I was under the impression that in GA it is 6" but I'm not 100% on that. I have been wanting to get the G20 and a 6"barrel and long slide for hunting but haven't sprung for it yet.



Think the length restrictions were lifted a few years ago.


----------



## sbrown (Jun 7, 2010)

I killed a doe 2 years ago at 30 yards with my S&W .40. I have a Glock 23 now and would use it if a good opportunity came along inside of 30 yards.


----------



## olchevy (Jun 7, 2010)

I would advise very careful bullet selection.A guy I talked to is a deputy and he carried his issued .40 cal as a back up when even when he went hunting. long story short, He shot a deer and thought it got away...He had just lowered his rifle to the ground before climbing down his stand...And the deer reappeared right in front of him, so he decided to use his glock with the issue hollow points with the little stubs in them for maximum expansion, said he shot it one time and it hit it in the shoulder and the deer just stood their like nothing happened...He had to shoot it three more times to put it down...Later when he was cleaning it he noticed that the bullets expanded so much that they were barley penetrating at all, and he believed that the original lung shot was what actually killed the deer not the 4 .40cal shots .....On the other hand A guy I go to college with has one of the Glock 10mm's and he has gotten numerous deer with it.


----------



## gahunter70 (Jun 7, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> Think the length restrictions were lifted a few years ago.



I haven't hunted in GA in about 8 10yrs so I wasn't sure, just wanted to bring it up, never hurts to check.


----------

